

Radiation-hardened Quine is now “ascii-arted” - mametter
https://github.com/mame/radiation-hardened-quine/blob/master/rquine.rb

======
mametter
And now it contains _no_ code duplication, thanks to flagitious.

The discussion about the older version:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7276976](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7276976)

